# Can riders know what we rated them?



## Uberingen (Jul 16, 2018)

I’ve been driving for a while and still not sure of it, because everytime I give someone other than a 5 star my rating also goes down after a few more ratings (karma¿). 

What is the curent situation on this -the forum has conflicting answers. 

1. Can the pax know what we rated them?
2. When does our rating effect their average ratings (immediately after we vote; after a couple of future rides; after a couple of days even if the rider don’t get a future ride). 

Thanks!


----------



## I.P.Daily (Jan 5, 2017)

Karma ....or paranoia. I had the same frustrations about ratings when I first started driving.

So the forum has conflicting answers and you expect non conflicting answers.?! 
Current situation is probably the same as the previous situation but you can never tell where Uber is involved. 
Two suggestions, check both rider and driver apps as I have found answers there or ask Uber directly as I did. Please share the outcome.

1. Depends. There used to be posts where members thought Uber was 'massaging' the ratings anyway. Yes and no. If rider takes only a few trips their rating will change noticeable. If they have hundreds of trips, probably not so much. Eg if rider is a 5 and only takes one trip a month.
2. I assume you mean affect (verb). Math would indicate it Affects the average rating. The problem is we are talking about Uber math.


----------



## imsam (Apr 10, 2017)

The rider's rating are updated after a few days. I think. I took a ride as pax last week. I took about 4 rides in one day. My rating changed after a day or two. It didn't change immediately.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Uberingen said:


> 1. Can the pax know what we rated them?


The pax rating doesn't update till after they've rated the driver, once it updates they could take a guess which driver downrated them, but by then it would be too late for them to give the driver a low rating because of it.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

It takes 7 days for the rider rating to go down, I have tested this 4 times since the 180 days of change and rating protection. Right now I am experimenting to see if a rider gets the same flag over and over again if they get any kind of warning

This does not mean if a rider downrated a driver it takes 7 days though


----------

